# Standing Up in your Yak.



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

:shock:

On sunday I took my yak out in the back for the sole perpuse of testing the Stability. Before I did this text I read that Dodge likes to fish side saddle and it made me think hes mad, what if the yak flip? or a boat goes past and the wake flips him out? All I got to said is if Dodge's Swing is like my Predator theres not a Snow flake in hells chance of it happening.
I was sitting side saddle as far as I could with out my ass sliding into the water and I was bouncing up and down and it didnt flip. So I started thinking what can I do without it flipping?........I stood up, crewed to the front where the front well is, i crewed to the back, sat on the Rudder hatch with a feet on the rudder. But then I remembered that the back rudder hatch takes on water if the water is ruff :? 
Ok the water wasnt ruff but having the nose of the yak 4 foot in the air as your sat on the back with the hatch almost underwater didnt help.
But anywho the only way I did flip the yak was when i wanted to if you know what I mean. I really dont think you can flip one of those thing accidentally.

Are all the yaks absolutely rediculasly stable nowaday?

Thanks Rik


----------



## quietman (Aug 30, 2006)

Fish N Dives are...








:lol: :lol: :lol: 8) :wink:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the furom quietman.
I keep seeing the cobra yak and the more i see the more i like them.
One question thou.......why do you have a pic of you stood in the yak in some shaolin tigar style like stance??????
I love it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Next time do Karate kid crane stance too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

LMAO.......quietman ive just answered my own question......i pressed your link and it took me to your martialarts academy home page or should i say it toook me to a blue screen and some music start and nothing else.......so i close the page about 15mins again and the music wont stop playing lmao........im gone have to reboot to stop it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

What a cracker of a pic that is , there are just so many inapropriate captions one could paste to that pic quietman, i think however we should let you get used to our totally warped sense of humor first


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive worked out in the last few weeks ive been in the red a bit , trying to work my way into the blue now.
cryptic ?? Yeah


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi rik
i have see milansek standing up on his tampo casting a fly rod . fishing for flatys.
see ya tommy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> Before I did this text I read that Dodge likes to fish side saddle and it made me think hes mad, what if the yak flip


Rik
:lol: :lol: There are plenty of mates that would say I'm mad as a matter of course. Glad you tried the yak out though they are remarkable when you are using the recognized brands; you have gone further than me though as I haven't stood up as yet.

Quietman
John great to welcome you to our mob here; if you look like your avatar when ashore, I can see where kung fu skills would be an advantage with a bunch of blokes :shock: :lol:


----------



## quietman (Aug 30, 2006)

> Quietman
> John great to welcome you to our mob here; if you look like your avatar when ashore, I can see where kung fu skills would be an advantage with a bunch of blokes :shock: :lol:


Thanks for the welcome! My avatar Is my wife, and she is a lot easier on the eyes than I am. :roll:

*This* is me, in my underwear:









   8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh me oh my.
Quietman you dead set nutter, :shock: mind you i wouldn't be saying that if you were standin next to me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZYP8NcAABBfgAASQCMACIRAGAAv/57gIABoVPyU0aA00ZB6TQGP1T2poRo0AGjRoGIfnWnql1DERYgmJRUwg1CBk81ODZUVIevWZEnFsvaXqEfNJjiFhCiI+f0pW2jLIsIqjAXSJR7kowlu34u5IpwoSEsH+GuA


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice pic Quietman  
It does make me wonder what that poor bunny did to pi$! you off thou :shock:


----------



## quietman (Aug 30, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Hey Scotty - check the site logs mate. Did we just get a surge of hits from oxford street in Syd?
> 
> Red.


The boyz at Darlinghurst are all abuzz, I'm sure...
:wink:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

jeeezzzzzzz I just got rid of my last 2 Toyboy's too.

:roll:



They were Yak's man, Dagger Toyboy's

 :wink:

Oh the pain, the pain of it all  

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: Oh Yeh in relation to standing up on my Yak

I could host a bloody dinner party on the bastard 

 fishing Russ


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

This isn't me but it's one of the reasons I wanted an X-Factor. I've tried standing up in choppy water, didn't really work but in calm water it's quite do-able.


----------

